# MissBC does it again



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Well have been a bit MIA on here but thought id get a journal going for the last half of my prep for my shows this year.

Brief history

4 years ago = OVERWEIGHT

Jan 2010 - started dieting for my first show at 88kgs

May 1st 2010 - competed in my first show at 59kgs and Qualified for the British Finals which i didnt do as we had booked a blow out of a holiday straight after qualifier and i also knew that i could look better for the time when i do compete at the british

Have to thank my amazing boyfriend DB, he got me through some pretty **** times during that diet as it was fecking hard going but he was there the whole way and was the biggest support i could have had and still do have. He plans my diet and training and is just there 24/7 xx love him

Have had a year off... needed to give my body a break from so many years of yo yo dieting, needed to just eat when hungry and train when i felt like it and get back to a stage where i ENJOYED being healthy and ENJOYED going to the gym as i got to a point where i just hated it. Put on some decent muscle and also reshaped my entire physique as my legs were just to thick last time and also not lean enough and abs were not trained enough

Did all that, had the year to chill and now i have a whole new mindset now so come Jan 2012 i decided that its my time to do it again.

Started dieting 17 weeks out from Nabba SE and South coast

Currently 9 weeks to go and looking good

Aiming to be about 57ish on stage this year with a much better physique

Wont be posting pics as i do see the need to plaster weekly pics all over the forum but once i compete i will be posting before and after pics which believe me will be interesting 

Plan at the mo

60min fasted am cardio

30min cardio post workout

training 4 days a week

6 meals a day

low carb

moderate protein

low fat

Feeling good about things this year and looking forward to stepping on stage again

Here is where i was last comp

Looking forward to bringing a better package to the stage this year


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

You're lookin' real good. Just shows (again) that hard work pays off. Keep at it!


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

well done on last year !!!

subbed, i like following journels from the off

good luck x


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

good luck


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Look forward to this Briar. Looked fantastic in the pics and i know you have come a LONG LONG way!

I did however think you were taking a long time off competing?


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Suprakill4 said:


> Look forward to this Briar. Looked fantastic in the pics and i know you have come a LONG LONG way!
> 
> I did however think you were taking a long time off competing?


na only a year just to give myself and my body a break, years of yo yo dieting takes its toll and i just needed to be normal and get in the right frame of mind before i competed again and it seems that this only took a year before i got the bug to do it again


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Good luck with this!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

MissBC said:


> na only a year just to give myself and my body a break, years of yo yo dieting takes its toll and i just needed to be normal and get in the right frame of mind before i competed again and it seems that this only took a year before i got the bug to do it again


Ah right I remember you saying something about it lol

I actually saw you and db at the brits last year you were walking behind me' when you left but was too shy to say hello lol


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

All the best Briar.......


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

amazing physique... will look forward to following this 

good luck in your prep x x


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> All the best Briar.......


thanks scarby 



RXQueenie said:


> amazing physique... will look forward to following this
> 
> good luck in your prep x x


thanks RX


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

good luck, there seem to be a number of women getting their stuff together this year :thumbup1:


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Looking great... Good luck


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

aawe another comps girl, good luck in prep, whens your show?


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

fitrut said:


> aawe another comps girl, good luck in prep, whens your show?


Im doing Nabba South East Area and Southcoast 29th April 

when u competing next?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

MissBC said:


> Im doing Nabba South East Area and Southcoast 29th April
> 
> when u competing next?


i'll be at the south coast... to watch  couple of our guys competing x x


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

MissBC said:


> Im doing Nabba South East Area and Southcoast 29th April
> 
> when u competing next?


im planning todo 13th may ukbff London & S.E. Championships 

what class is yours?


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Day off work today so trying to catch up on some sleep and relax time

Cardio done

Breakfast done

Going to drop some cupcakes off to family and friends (i bake them far to much so have to share the love)

Then more relax time before the gym 

Happy days



training today will be a combination of

Back

Lat raise pyramid set

biceps

then cardio post workout 

Might try and train with bazza again this week, i find it really nice having a session with him as he just pushes me that much further than i push myself and usually i cant move the next day

Today im suffering big time after training chest, shoulders and tris with him on sat

B


----------



## ukiwi girl (Feb 23, 2010)

Good luck with your contest prep Briar.

PS Re your pics; whilst you think your legs could be improved, you have a good base as they have good shape and look strong


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Where are my Cup Cakes!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> Where are my Cup Cakes!!!!!!!!!!!


they will be freshly made for ya J when ever u come get them (or we see you) lol x

i am the cupcake master


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Been a bit nuts this last few, gonna get over to westfeild this week to meet baz for a nandos lunch, will sort something with him!


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

wow looking amazing miss bc! your committment is so inspiration, what fasted cardio do you do? do you find some works better than others?


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> Been a bit nuts this last few, gonna get over to westfeild this week to meet baz for a nandos lunch, will sort something with him!


if i know when i can always back bazza off with some cupcakes for you that day  x


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Loveleelady said:


> wow looking amazing miss bc! your committment is so inspiration, what fasted cardio do you do? do you find some works better than others?


i have always just power walked.. never done anything different. I try and include some hills in there and occasionally i will use a stepper if im at the gym but when doing that also i go harder and slower and bend right forward using the glutes and hams more as they are my weaker points that im trying to bring in more this time around

I find running can make you appear softer if your dieting for a show unless you are prepared to do HIT sprints but even then i wouldnt do them daily.

Long, moderate intensity is best IMO


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Magic Torch said:


> Where are my Cup Cakes!!!!!!!!!!!





MissBC said:


> they will be freshly made for ya J when ever u come get them (or we see you) lol x
> 
> i am the cupcake master


You make cup cakes and then give them away..... mmmmmm... are you one of those feeders?


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

TaintedSoul said:


> You make cup cakes and then give them away..... mmmmmm... are you one of those feeders?


i find baking relaxing and during a diet its the way i seem to get over wanting sh1t food so yea i prob bake once a week for my boy bazza as my oreo cupcakes are his fave.. and i also bake for family/friends


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

MissBC said:


> i have always just power walked.. never done anything different. I try and include some hills in there and occasionally i will use a stepper if im at the gym but when doing that also i go harder and slower and bend right forward using the glutes and hams more as they are my weaker points that im trying to bring in more this time around
> 
> I find running can make you appear softer if your dieting for a show unless you are prepared to do HIT sprints but even then i wouldnt do them daily.
> 
> Long, moderate intensity is best IMO


thanks! good to hear from someone with experience, will bear that in mind when im doin my fasted cardio in the morning


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

you look great in your pics


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

MissBC said:


> *i find baking relaxing and during a diet its the way i seem to get over wanting sh1t food *so yea i prob bake once a week for my boy bazza as my oreo cupcakes are his fave.. and i also bake for family/friends


Strange you say that..... My mates wife used to do this. She trained well and was always in excellent shape was was constantly baking. Often get a knock on the door, huge pile of banana muffins handed to you and off she went. Suited us fine as he and I trained together and we ate well.

I thought she was a feeder too! lol


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

I can relate to that. Its like cooking a big roast dinner for loads of people and by the time its done and all the effort, you dont even want it.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

MissBC said:


> *i have always just power walked..* never done anything different. I try and include some hills in there and occasionally i will use a stepper if im at the gym but when doing that also i go harder and slower and bend right forward using the glutes and hams more as they are my weaker points that im trying to bring in more this time around


Is this your preferred method of cardio? Power walk around your neighborhood rather than on the treadmill?


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

TaintedSoul said:


> Is this your preferred method of cardio? Power walk around your neighborhood rather than on the treadmill?


yep both diets i have done i have only ever done power walking around my neighborhood, DB is the same we both just power walk.. on the rare occasion i do it on the treadmill but i try my best not to as its SO DAM BORING... only did it for the 2 days of ice/snow when i couldnt physically walk outside


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

training today was short and sweet as its my last day at work tomorrow so i have some serious cupcake baking to do..

Laying leg curl superset with DB SLDL 4 x 15

80kg Rack pulls x 100 reps

Glute ham raise 4 x 15 each leg

DONE and fecked is an understatement

Home now, eaten food and now time to shower and then BAKE 

PS got the job i was hoping and wishing for so i can now call myself the new Physiotherapy *Team leader *  happy days...... I like the thought of being the boss lady


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

MissBC said:


> yep both diets i have done i have only ever done power walking around my neighborhood, DB is the same we both just power walk.. on the rare occasion i do it on the treadmill but i try my best not to as its SO DAM BORING... only did it for the 2 days of ice/snow when i couldnt physically walk outside


I really enjoyed this part of my comp prep, and looking forwad to it this year. Love it when the world is quiet and just waking up!

Good luck with everything hun!


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

MissBC said:


> yep both diets i have done i have only ever done power walking around my neighborhood, DB is the same we both just power walk.. on the rare occasion i do it on the treadmill but i try my best not to as its SO DAM BORING... only did it for the 2 days of ice/snow when i couldnt physically walk outside


Yes that's why I asked cause we were chatting to Phil the one day and DB mentioned that's what he does. Well all the best for April. Probably see you lot down there.


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Not much new to report

Had my first day of being TOTALLY fed up with dieting yesterday.. put me in a proper mood. gggrrrrrr

But went out for cardio this morning with a positive attitude and despite it RAINING and god dam windy/cold i still managed to enjoy it

I think im in a good place, a MUCH better place than i was in last time and think im already looking so much better.

After seeing the Arnold girls (and not really understanding what the hell they are doing as the bikini and fitness winners looked more muscular and leaner than the figure winner) I did get that bit of motivation i needed and also might look at doubling up on my shoulder training for the next few months as it seems as i need to get my delts looking better as they feature in all classes with the women as something of importance.

Diet remains the same, seems to be working and i am prob going to have one more cheat meal between now and the show (unless barry says otherwise) and that will be when we head to Rome at the end of March for a 2 night break.

Cardio is 60min morning and then 20min post training but i think i will up it to 30mins from now on.

Training intensity has been great and i have been really enjoying my time in the gym which is a nice feeling.

So far this prep has been 100 times nicer and more enjoyable than the last prep, but tbh i had to drop 60lbs last time so i was a TAD harder lol 

Today chilling and experimenting with making some caramel cupcakes as im in the process of seeing up my own online website to sell my cupcakes.... happy days


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

very productive day,

60min cardio am

a bit of time spent with my boy before he went to work

trip into town to pick up my new rug for the lounge

new electric mixer for my cupcakes and some storage to tidy up under the sink

cleaned the entire back room

folded 4 loads of laundry

cleaned the kitchen

cleaned the lounge and put new rug down

gym session of shoulders, biceps and finished it off with just a light 80kg rack pull for 100 reps

supermarket shopping

cooked dinner

fed kitties

and now i have finally sat down... GET IN


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

workout

Clean n Press / superset with / Lat raises 4 x 12

Straight bar front raises / superset with / Wide grip upright rows 4 x 12

Rack pulls 80kg 5 x 20

Bent over rear dealt raises 4 x 12

Straight bar bicep curls / superset with / behind the neck extension (seated) 4 x 12

30min cardio

= shattered and hungry


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Ah ha good to see you have started a journal again. Think you looked great last yr so am looking forward to seeing the vast improvements on stage this year!

See you Wednesday for the shoulders of doom session  x


----------



## Little stu (Oct 26, 2011)

Great to see women training hard I hate lazy cows who let themselves go


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Miss BC you seem to be doing fabulous - hows the last week been for you?

When you first started doing the weights - like the first week ever - what kind of weights would you have been lifting?

Did you ever think you would have got this far?


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Little stu said:


> Great to see women training hard I hate lazy cows who let themselves go


Thanks.. i love training and love looking good even more


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Loveleelady said:


> Miss BC you seem to be doing fabulous - hows the last week been for you?
> 
> When you first started doing the weights - like the first week ever - what kind of weights would you have been lifting?
> 
> Did you ever think you would have got this far?


Hey hunny, thanks for popping in, this last week has been pretty good actually. Got to have a nice cheat meal on sunday for mothers day which was a nice Roast with all the trimmings, banoffee pie and cupcakes  i was a happy girl on sunday thats for sure

6 weeks to go and so far think im on track.... come this weekend it will be head down and bum up for the following 5 weeks 

Tbh i have NO idea what my first weights would have been, i started training in the gym about 10-11 years ago, i have a good memory but not that good lol ...

Never thought i would have stuck to the gym 'thing' tbh, thought id be just another number who joins the gym and never goes but NOPE i got hooked.

Never thought about competing either until prob about 5 years ago when i started getting bored in the gym..... then since then i have just worked away at that dream and here i am today 

Hope things are ok with you? hows your training going?

B x


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

massive workout day today

60min am cardio

Training

- Laying leg curl superset with SLDL (DB)

- 100 rep walking lunges

-100 rep rack pulls (75kg) (focusing on lwer back, glutes and hams doing the movement)

- 4 x 20 rep leg extension

- 7 x 12 glute ham raise

30 min PWO cardio

= zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

Supposed to have a day off training tomorrow but we are off to ROME on thur ( yay so it will be no training thur/fri/sat but lots of cardio for sure)

 happy days, cant wait


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

MissBC said:


> massive workout day today
> 
> 60min am cardio
> 
> ...


are the walking lunge with weight? kudos for them I can barely make 30 steps with 7kg in each hand..


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

MissBC said:


> Hey hunny, thanks for popping in, this last week has been pretty good actually. Got to have a nice cheat meal on sunday for mothers day which was a nice Roast with all the trimmings, banoffee pie and cupcakes  i was a happy girl on sunday thats for sure
> 
> 6 weeks to go and so far think im on track.... come this weekend it will be head down and bum up for the following 5 weeks
> 
> ...


thats fabulous - you've kept at it and persevered, i thought your thread interesting because you had weight to lose - thats challenging!

im going good lovin it, brought another girl to the gym tonight to train and could see she had natural amazing upper body strength - made me think frig i have to really work hard but on the plus i killed it on the legs lol thank god for little short sturdy ones lol never said that before!

your competition getting close - very exciting - will keep following


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Rykard said:


> are the walking lunge with weight? kudos for them I can barely make 30 steps with 7kg in each hand..


just use the straight bar so what about 10ish kg i think..


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

all going well, same old same old lol

Went to Rome for my christmas pressie that DB had bought me, and talk about cardio did well over 35miles in 2.5 days hahaha Took my tupperware of chicken all the way there too.. indluged a little but cant say it wasnt worked off and more and as they say WHEN IN ROME lol

Training is going well, tired all the time now and just doing what needs to be done

60min cardio am

Training pm

30min cardio postworkout

New job = walking around hospital all day and up and down stairs ALL day so figure thats extra too. plus a 8min walk to and from my car every morning and afternoon

All gonna help

Todays workout

unassisted Chins // superset with lat raises

Pyramid set of lat raises (2 x 50 reps)

100 rep rack pulls - 70kg

facepulls // superset with rear delt raises

Upright rows // superset with Lat pull down

Abs


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Loveleelady said:


> thats fabulous - you've kept at it and persevered, i thought your thread interesting because you had weight to lose - thats challenging! Yea had a fair bit to loose in my first diet and then put to much on after my first show so again had a decent amount to drop this prep but its been a definite learning curve and i WONT be doing it again
> 
> im going good lovin it, brought another girl to the gym tonight to train and could see she had natural amazing upper body strength - made me think frig i have to really work hard but on the plus i killed it on the legs lol thank god for little short sturdy ones lol never said that before! there will always be people stronger in certain bodyparts than you but its all about making the most of what you have so KEEP going
> 
> your competition getting close - very exciting - will keep following thanks babe


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

well as of tomorrow things are changing for the run into the show

Day will go like this

5am - 60mins cardio

Work 8-4

5pm - training 60mins (4 times a week)

6pm 60mins cardio

then AIM to get to bed no later than 10pm or im gonna burn myself out

Diet

2 eggs, 1 piece wholemeal toast

125g Quark

50g Berries

100g chicken

vege

no more sauces of any kind, just a few dry spices on the chicken

125g Quark

50g berries

Pre WO drink

Train

Cardio

100g Chicken

Vege

no more sauces of any kind, just a few dry spices on the chicken

About 110g protein

30g carbs

18g fat

water 3-4 liters

LOOKING FORWARD TO IT


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

MissBC said:


> well as of tomorrow things are changing for the run into the show
> 
> Day will go like this
> 
> ...


good going girl you will look stunning and great inspiration for us beginning the journey!!


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

how many weeks you have left?


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

fitrut said:


> how many weeks you have left?


3 eeekkk lol


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

60min cardio done

breakfast had

Coffee in situ

Will start round 2 of cardio at about 12 

GOD im rock and roll on the bank holiday hahaha


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Loveleelady said:


> good going girl you will look stunning and great inspiration for us beginning the journey!!


hope so eeeeekkkkkkkkk

its a long journey and its never quick but if you stick with it you WILL GET THERE

Yes you will make mistakes during that time, but it will only cause you to learn and make changes for the better


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

MissBC said:


> 3 eeekkk lol


wow thats close


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

fitrut said:


> wow thats close


yep but im so ready for it to be over  had enough now hehehe


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

MissBC said:


> 60min cardio done
> 
> breakfast had
> 
> ...


Awesome dedication  x x


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

MissBC said:


> yep but im so ready for it to be over  had enough now hehehe


haha thats the spirit :thumb:

how long youve been dieting for?


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

fitrut said:


> haha thats the spirit :thumb:
> 
> how long youve been dieting for?


since jan 2nd :blink:


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

3 weeks will fly by, good going hun!


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Nice work yum!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

just had too google wtf quark was :blink: good luck!


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Last two weeks now babe - you can do it


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

CharlieC25 said:


> Last two weeks now babe - you can do it


Only just seen this babe... THANK YOU

Well im sitting here KNACKERED and 6 days out from the show....

Im sore, im tired, im hungry and i SICK of the sight of a treadmill/spin bike and even the gym. Even more sick of getting up at 5am

Its been a long hard slog this diet (my own fault as i got a little to excited after my first show and put on to much weight) and i have had ups and downs but im ready to do this and ready for it to be over

I have my plan for the final week in terms of food, training, cardio, water etc

I got my bikini the other day and its STUNNING.. cant wait to wear it

Here is a pic from last week so i would have been about 2 weeks out. im not alot harder and leaner and got veins unning up both sides of abs... happy days


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Saw this on FB Briar very impressed you look bang on for the class as far as your midsection (nice tone, athletic look) all the best for the final week.....


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

looking good there, well done. :thumb:


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Looking ace hun! Good luck for your final week and hope its not too bad!  xxx


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Chr1st you're hot!!


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> Saw this on FB Briar very impressed you look bang on for the class as far as your midsection (nice tone, athletic look) all the best for the final week.....


thanks Paul.. considering your a judge thats a positive thing to hear...

Im the leanest i have ever been in the midsection and back, my glutes and hams are always the last to come in but compared to last time the shape and condition is better so thats all i can ask for is to be better than i was last time


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Another


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Hubba hubba!

Got out there, slay them!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Wow you are SO lean  good work!! X x


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

oh wow, well done. not much to go an you obviously ready :thumb:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

4 more training sessions

8 sessions of cardio

20 chicken/turkey and vege meals

and lots of posing prac 

HAPPY DAYS

counting down


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

fitrut said:


> oh wow, well done. not much to go an you obviously ready :thumb:


still on my upper hams/butt but they are better than last year so i cant beat myself up about it xx


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Almost time for cheesecake  x


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> Almost time for cheesecake  x


oh J i know :drool:

i just wanna have a normal life again lol


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

MissBC said:


> 4 more training sessions
> 
> 8 sessions of cardio
> 
> ...


I feel your pain 

Hang on in there you will be fine.


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

counting down and im wishing the days go faster which u never should but im ready to do this and get back to normality with my boy.DB has been really patient and supportive and i will repay him just the best way i know how :001_tt2: .... he gets a win win anyway cause he gets the hot bod to go with his GF lol

just doing cardio and its my 2nd to last 5AM cardio session yaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyy

only upper body pump up sessions in gym from now also 

i have to just keep reminding myself of this pic as i still feel SO DAM FAT AND FLUBY


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

girl that is amazing!!

just a few days to go - give it your best shot and steal that show

just imagine the moment when ya get your trophy

your body looks stunning

remember to post pictures of you at the show, be dying to see them, i was at the nabba one in belfast sat and the women looked good

but be class to see your winning pictures


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Hang on in ther hun, the hard work has more than paid off, you look awesome! Well done and keep going!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Just seen the pic, massive well done so far. You'll kick ass come show time


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

keep going Briar from what i have seen you have certainly made some great progress since you last stepped onstage......just be careful of the vascularity as this is a no no in the toned class......


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Loveleelady said:


> girl that is amazing!!
> 
> just a few days to go - give it your best shot and steal that show
> 
> ...


thanks for your lovely message babe.. its been a long hard slog but im there now and ready for it

I have quite a few friends coming so there will be plenty of pics 

Cant wait


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Keeks said:


> Hang on in ther hun, the hard work has more than paid off, you look awesome! Well done and keep going!


Thanks hunny xx



RACK said:


> Just seen the pic, massive well done so far. You'll kick ass come show time


Thanks Rack


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> keep going Briar from what i have seen you have certainly made some great progress since you last stepped onstage......just be careful of the vascularity as this is a no no in the toned class......


Thanks Pscarb. Its been a massive journey this time and i defo think i have made some great changes.. Leaner, harder and such a nicer shape than i was last time. I dont think the veins will be any worse than that and who knows if they will be out on stage at all lol


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

WELLLLL

that most amazing moment happened this morning...... When you realise you have just completed you FINAL FRIGGEN CARDIO SESSION.

Its been 17 weeks so quick maths thats about 168 hours of cardio give or take

I had my penultimate training session tonight and it felt good. LAST training session tomorrow

Best thing is that im off work tomorrow, i dont have cardio, barrys not starting work till lunch.......SO WE GET TO SLEEP IN AND STAY IN BED  Its amazing that i no longer have to get up at 5 friggen AM 

Posing prac tonight later, and making up my routine


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Last workout DONE

No more training

No more cardio

Too much water

Peeing every 5 seconds

Far too much chicken

OH yes its NEARLY TIME 

posing routine pretty much sorted just need to show bazza later tonight

Looking forward to a GREAT weekend 

:clap: :clap:


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

MissBC said:


> Last workout DONE
> 
> No more training
> 
> ...


sounds good, well done.

yeah you have to do a routine, that makes even more interesting, what song youve chosen?


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Yay!! Im excited for you! Cant wait to see pics! Enjoy your lie in!!!


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

2 coats done.. 1 to go..


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Wow  amazing shape! X x


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Luck!!


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

oh wow, great shape, well done


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Looking amazing!


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

MissBC said:


> 2 coats done.. 1 to go..


Is the show today, BC?

You are in utterly fantastic shape (and *gorgeous*), I wish you all the best!


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Well back from the show and got 3rd out of 7 and qualifed for the British however the judging was SH1T.. im not gonna harp on about it but lets just say 2nd place did not deserve to be there

Sneak peek of me

and then pic of girl who beat me for 2nd place

WTF


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

WTF indeed!! That's just daft. Can you see the judges scorecards?

Congratulations on your placement though dude, you are stunning


----------



## RocoElBurn (May 31, 2010)

MissBC said:


> WTF


I concur

...btw- From that pic, you're looking good. Liking the hair too ;O)


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

I think u have every right to harp on! You look in much better condition... By a mile!!

Glad u qualified for the British. Well done x x


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Its easy to see why you might be feeling a bit disappointed but congratulations for 3rd and for qualifying. You look great :thumbup1:


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Wow, you look amazing, very well done! And as above, harp on. But well done for the Brits, your hard work paid off!


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Wow well done!!!

You look stunning - body looks amazing and overall look class

You sooo right id be raging if that happened - sure she has no definition or anything!!!

whats going on with the judging there?


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Pics of the last 2 days comps.... these are from Sat Nabba South East Area


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Sunday - UKBFF Portsmouth


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

thats all i have for now


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

chilling today and enjoying life.. gonna spend the day with DB relaxing, maybe a little training and some food


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

I saw ya  thought u looked amazing up there! What are the judges looking for in that class? I thought your shape was the best tbh! X x


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Now im not bitter but i am disappointed at the judging on Sat at Nabba

Me 3rd Place










Girl who beat me for 2nd Place


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

Awsome Briar that is by far the best I have seen you, you look great and well done to DB for prepping you. God knows what the judges are looking for thats all im saying mg: by the way has Baz been photo shopping my arms again and putting them on his pics:lol:.....


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Well knowing nothing about judging whatsoever that does look ridiculous, you look in amazing condition and she's just a pretty girl who I wouldn't notice for her physique at all on the beach let alone the stage! Very, very odd.

Your pics have inspired my wife, she already comes to the gym 3 times a week with me but does the normal girly cardio stuff. Yesterday she asked me for some proper exercises and today can't move much


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

clarkey said:


> Awsome Briar that is by far the best I have seen you, you look great and well done to DB for prepping you. God knows what the judges are looking for thats all im saying mg: by the way has Baz been photo shopping my arms again and putting them on his pics:lol:.....


thanks sparkles.. its the best i have ever been so cant be to hard on myself.. little loose in the butt and upper hams still but they are a million times better than what they were like last time so thats all i can ask for.... I didnt place where i deserved on sat but sunday was a tough class and had my ass been tighter i prob would have been top 3.

Onwards and upwards to next year where no one will be standing in my 1st place spot 

Yes he was pumping them up for hours so he could look like you


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Wow... you look amazing missbc.. well done:thumbup1:


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

well done you again :thumb: looking amazing, bit more hardness and easily could've done 1st.

few pics here


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

ahhh thanks for those babe some are good (some not so good lol)

I need to be harder in the ass and thighs and with that should come a pretty nice package

Where u there? why didnt you come say hi?

xx


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

MissBC said:


> ahhh thanks for those babe some are good (some not so good lol)
> 
> I need to be harder in the ass and thighs and with that should come a pretty nice package
> 
> ...


yes, some of those bit blurry, we were using simple camera, not professional one 

I was sitting in the balcony taking pics and uploading them on site as live coverage so that was bit busy day for me and when I went down to look around, most of people were gone  busy day for me  good show tho

you have good structure and nailed side poses, next prep better condition and def will get higher


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

You look awesome hun, some great pics, and loving the bikini!


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

fitrut said:


> yes, some of those bit blurry, we were using simple camera, not professional one
> 
> I was sitting in the balcony taking pics and uploading them on site as live coverage so that was bit busy day for me and when I went down to look around, most of people were gone  busy day for me  good show tho
> 
> you have good structure and nailed side poses, next prep better condition and def will get higher


Yea bit tighter and harder in the lower body next year and il be ok 



Keeks said:


> You look awesome hun, some great pics, and loving the bikini!


Thanks babe xx


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

MissBC said:


> Yea bit tighter and harder in the lower body next year and il be ok


so you done with this year? whens NABBAS finals, you got through those right?


----------



## constantbulk (Dec 27, 2010)

excellent !!


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

fitrut said:


> so you done with this year? whens NABBAS finals, you got through those right?


yea i qualified....nabba finals end of may but we are on holiday for a week and i refuse to diet on holiday... as well as being a bit ****ed of with NABBA means im not really in the mood to diet for longer to do the finals .. xx


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Posting my pics again as i have had my two down days of which i said i would in terms of eating what i like.. tbh its not been that bad.. cereal, salads with some cheese and sundried toms and chicken, quark and some cheesecake.. Not to bad considering lol but im feeling SH1T for it so posting my pics again so i can STOP now as i dont wanna loose my abs lol

Plan from now is to cut out the junk unless there is a meal or 2 we decide to have out but majority of the time i will be having my normal food as tbh i really like it.

2 eggs on toast for breakfast or a bowl of special K and youghurt as a treat

Chicken and salad lunch

+/- sundried toms

+/- Low fat feta

+/- chorizo

Chicken and salad or chicken and vege for dinner

The odd steak or lean mince burger per week

Snack

Quark and berries if hungry

Going to keep training at 4-5 days a week

Add in 3-4 20-30min runs

+ or - the odd morning cardio session on the spin bike or outside if the sun is out

Need to tighten up my bum and legs and lean them out more


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)




----------



## RocoElBurn (May 31, 2010)

At the Saturday Nabba SE show I sincerely think you had the best overall shape. No5(if i'm reading that right) looks tighter but your overall shape is better IMO.

At the Sunday UKBFF Portsmouth show it's a mixed bag. Some have a pleasing shape(yourself included) and others are tighter in the mid section and glutes and hams. But 69 looked good from most angles and was tight also, so she fairs well. But I still think others(again, yourself included) have a better shape, for example the side shot of yourself alongside 69, your upper back thickness to your lower back arch looks better(again, only my opinion). But all in all that show looked more competitive.

As you've said though, tighter through the glutes and legs and all's getting there ;O)


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

god you are looking amazing! great inspiration well done on all the hard work


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

MissBC said:


> yea i qualified....nabba finals end of may but we are on holiday for a week and i refuse to diet on holiday... as well as being a bit ****ed of with NABBA means im not really in the mood to diet for longer to do the finals .. xx


yeah fair enough, its sad when things go this way especially when you see somebody obviously doenst deserve the place theyre placed in, enjoy your holiday, im sure you will


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

Briar did you approach the judges in anyway & ask for constructive feedback, as too how they reached their decision & how you can improve?


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Linny said:


> Briar did you approach the judges in anyway & ask for constructive feedback, as too how they reached their decision & how you can improve?


yea spoke with the head judge and his wife.. he said he had me at 1st place and that (in his words) the winner was to hard and muscular and the 2nd place was to fat......

He said he cant over rule the decision of the scoring and that not one of those judges would be sent to the finals as he wasnt sure where they came from and what they were thinking and that all he could say was that i should just go to the finals as it would be judged better....

not very helpful tbh


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

i think there is something wrong with me... im doing morning cardio...... AFTER the show lol :huh:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

comparison/ 1/4 turn pics from both days


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

MissBC said:


> yea spoke with the head judge and his wife.. he said he had me at 1st place and that (in his words) the winner was to hard and muscular and the 2nd place was to fat......
> 
> He said he cant over rule the decision of the scoring and that not one of those judges would be sent to the finals as he wasnt sure where they came from and what they were thinking and that all he could say was that i should just go to the finals as it would be judged better....
> 
> not very helpful tbh


I think that was very helpful to be fair and I agree with him judging seems to be more along the lines of the criteria at the finals, I understand and agree that this should not be the case and the criteria should be followed no matter the show but this is an issue throughout the feds, I do still think you should of gone to the finals, my girl at the west Kelley placed third and should of won she is going as she will beat the other two who where to soft at the finals but it is your choice at the end of the day.


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> I think that was very helpful to be fair and I agree with him judging seems to be more along the lines of the criteria at the finals, I understand and agree that this should not be the case and the criteria should be followed no matter the show but this is an issue throughout the feds, I do still think you should of gone to the finals, my girl at the west Kelley placed third and should of won she is going as she will beat the other two who where to soft at the finals but it is your choice at the end of the day.


Pscarb i would have done them tbh and its not that i didnt want to as out of both shows i do feel i was shafted and do feel i could have done pretty well at the finals HOWEVER the reason i am not is that we have a holiday booked that week before and there is no way im a) dieting on holiday and B) changing the holiday and loosing the money

 holiday wins out this time heheh as i have been looking forward to it the WHOLE diet


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

That's cool B your choice, was the holiday booked before the SE show?


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

MissBC said:


> Well back from the show and got 3rd out of 7 and qualifed for the British however the judging was SH1T.. im not gonna harp on about it but lets just say 2nd place did not deserve to be there
> 
> Sneak peek of me
> 
> ...


Defo got robbed their Miss BC, the girl in the black bikini looks like see just stepped on stage from her hols mg:

Look awesome in the rest of the pics, :thumbup1:

Baz is a lucky man


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> That's cool B your choice, was the holiday booked before the SE show?


yea booked it in December LOL.. it was barrys birthday pressie


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Nice prezzie I got new Nike trainers lol


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Not to bad for almost 3 weeks post comp with LOTS of post comp eating lol


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

nice one, are you back to normal training already?


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

LOL i competed on sat.... competed on sunday and then trained monday so never really stopped 

had like the first week of just going when i wanted but that still was 3 times in that first week and im even doing morning cardio too at the mo 

Really wanna make the effort to stay leaner this off season as....

a) im 1 billion times happier when im leaner

B) more confident

c) makes dieting next time that much easier


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

The pictures are awesome MissBC.

You seriously got robbed there, you poses are better, more natural, you're Amazonian compared to the comp. Something odd happened back then.. bikini girl..?

The girl with the tight curly hair is on good nick, bit thin though, but she seriously needs to sort that barnet out!


----------

